# Jon - Any pics of a Merlot Z4?



## jdblombe (Sep 18, 2002)

Dying to see some more pics...from what I understand this color has just hit the dealership floor. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

jdblombe said:


> *Dying to see some more pics...from what I understand this color has just hit the dealership floor. :dunno: *


I've got a 2.5 in production in Merlot Red, and I will post pics when it arrives!

:thumbup:


----------



## jdblombe (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Jon - Any pics of a Merlot Z4?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *I've got a 2.5 in production in Merlot Red, and I will post pics when it arrives!
> 
> :thumbup: *


Many, thanks....much appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## doctorD (Aug 3, 2002)

*Merlot Red Z4*

Sorry. Only one picture. Saw this at the Zentrum Museum in Spartanburg.


----------



## Newbie325cic (Sep 18, 2002)

*Thanks for the pic!*

IMO, that color looks fantastic. I would love to see more pics :thumbup:


----------



## Newbie325cic (Sep 18, 2002)

*Has your Merlot Z4 came in yet Jon?*

nm


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Has your Merlot Z4 came in yet Jon?*



Newbie325cic said:


> *nm *


Not yet, but soon....


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I saw one in the Spartanburg factory and on the road back home from the PC delivery. Love that deap red especially with a light interior color to contrast with it.


----------



## Newbie325cic (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Has your Merlot Z4 came in yet Jon?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Not yet, but soon....
> 
> *


Any word yet


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

It's here.....

Has not been prepped yet, though.

 

It's all gray and ugly outside today too...

:banghead:


----------



## Newbie325cic (Sep 18, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *It's here.....
> 
> Has not been prepped yet, though.
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbup: Can't wait for some pictures when it's ready. :bigpimp:

Many Thanks:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Newbie325cic said:


> *Nice!!! :thumbup: Can't wait for some pictures when it's ready. :bigpimp:
> 
> Many Thanks*


Well, it's a beautiful sunny day here in Santa Barbara.
The Merlot Red Z4 had been detailed.

Stand by this evening for a bunch of pics....

:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ummm....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

What a beachin' freaking color!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *What a beachin' freaking color!!!
> 
> :thumbup: *


I saw one up close today, in person it appeared a little closer to maroon then these pics :eeps:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Depends on angle of the sun...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:dunno:

Personally, I'd say that this is BMW's best Red (metallic)
since _Calypso_...


----------

